# NEED TO FIND BETTER BENCH BRUSH



## GPM (Aug 26, 2010)

I have one of the decent horse hair brushes that we all used since shop class. The problem is it ALWAYS sheds hairs and requires a great deal of extra time to remove the hairs from projects that I am prepping for finish.

I want to buy a better brush. I looked at some of the micro fiber dusters and they look pretty good. Anyone have success with these or maybe a specific brand of brush that doesn't do more harm than good?

Thanks


----------



## JoeinGa (Nov 26, 2012)

If the hairs are such a problem, why not just use the vacuum instead?


----------



## diverlloyd (Apr 25, 2013)

I have 2 of the harbor freight ones and they are not to bad.


----------



## Picklehead (Feb 12, 2013)

I just use a wallpaper brush like this one. Cheap hardware store thing, works great.


----------



## Gshepherd (May 16, 2012)

Try a Harper Brush. I have used them for over 8 years and they are still going strong….


----------



## Lynden (Oct 13, 2009)

I've got a couple of drafting brushes-one lays on my drafting table and I use the other one in the shop. Drafting brushes are thinner than shop brushes. I like them better.

http://www.amazon.com/s/ref=nb_sb_noss_1?url=search-alias%3Daps&field-keywords=drafting+brush&rh=i%3Aaps%2Ck%3Adrafting+brush


----------



## upchuck (Nov 3, 2013)

I use a 4" wide paint brush. Unknown brand. Unknown bristle composition. $0.25 flea market find.


----------



## CharlesA (Jun 24, 2013)

> I have 2 of the harbor freight ones and they are not to bad.
> 
> - diverlloyd


I use one as well. Works fine. Haven't had a bristle problem.


----------



## GPM (Aug 26, 2010)

Thanks for the tips. I have a drafting brush I can try. I will also try a 4 inch paint brush.

The other bench brushes all shed hairs. My final try will be a micro fiber duster. There is a nice one on amazon that might do very well for after sanding between coats of finish. I will still have to wipe it down but with a good dusting I can tell if the sanding is sufficient then wipe it down or sand some more.

If I learn anything of value I will post.

Thanks

Greg


----------

